# Wood fireplace insert and required clearances



## cybermob2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everybody, what a resourceful website!

I have a few questions.  I'm interested in installing a woodstove insert into my fireplace.  I think I've settled on a Drolet Escape 1400, mainly due to size, local availability, and of course cost.  I'm not interested in spending $3k on a stove for supplemental evening heat.

However, my steel lined (convection style) masonry fireplace is clad in rustic wood firred into the brickwork.  The only non combustibles are the surround consisting of 6" tile around the opening perimeter, and a tile floor-flush hearth 16" into the room.  See the diagram for existing configuration.

The drolet requires more, so what are my options?  Start cutting out the wood around the perimeter of the firplace and put in tile/stone work and additionally extend out the hearth a few more inches?  The local woodstove shop said don't worry about clearances in an existing fireplace...  I'm "grandfathered" into old code, and the clearances in the manual would be required if it was new construction or the walls were opened up.

Whatcha all think???  Am I going to have to throw a few days work and another couple hundred bucks into the mantel on this thing or what?


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2008)

If I am reading this right, Drolet requires 13.5" + 10" from the centerline of the fireplace (and stove) to the nearest side wood. You have 24", correct? If so, it looks ok on the sides. 

The distance from the floor to the mantel is missing in the diagram, what is it? How far does the wood trim project in front of the tile? You may be able to rig a mantel shield for the stove to reduce clearances. Does the manual cover this option?


----------



## cybermob2 (Nov 10, 2008)

43" to the bottom of the wood mantel shelf.

My math put me at acceptable on side clearances.

I think my issues are the top and hearth depth out from the blower.  blower housing sticks out 8.5" from surround which only gives me 8" of hearth out into the room beyond the blower housing.


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2008)

If necessary, the hearth can be extended by adding a floor level shield per mfg's specs. Often this can be tile or even a premade hearth extension pad.


----------



## jqgs214 (Nov 10, 2008)

Top your 7" too close, not alot you can do there without a mantle shield.  Is that offered?


----------



## cybermob2 (Nov 11, 2008)

no shield mentioned in manual or website unfortunately.

This is a picture of what I'm working with here...


----------

